# Issue connecting to MySQL db through PowerQuery



## barjoman (Jun 8, 2016)

Ladies and Gents,

I've come across an extremely puzzling issue. I'm attempting to connect to a MySQL db through PowerQuery. I downloaded the mysql connector (originally version 6.6.5 but rolled back to 6.4.6 in an attempt to resolve this issue) and connected to the db. So far so good. It asks me to turn off encrypted connections, no problem. I can preview every single table in the db except for one. I can load all of those and build queries around them, but there is ONE table which I can't view and, FML, it is the ONLY one I need .

The error I get in the Navigation window (when we load the db and want to select tables) is as follows:



> Permission Error: The MySql source doesn't support encrypted connections. Please check your security policy and try connecting without encryption through the Data Source Settings dialog to continue. (Source at [192.xxx.xxx.xxx;dbname].)



When I hit edit, what I see is:



> Try changing the Connection encryption setting to connect to this data source.



I've made sure encryption is off by going to File-->Options and Settings-->Data Source Settings

There is also a "Edit Credentials" link in the PQ window which I've clicked. It just asks me for the credentials again. When I hit Connect, I get a dialog:



> The data source you're trying to access doesn't support encryption. To access this data source using an unencrypted connection, click OK.



Hitting ok just brings the same dialog again in an endless loop.

I was hoping the fine brains here would be able to make sense of this.

Many thanks in advance,
Ben


----------



## barjoman (Jun 16, 2016)

Alright, so I figured out the issue through some back and forth with my db admin. Turns out, there is a text field which was encoded as UTF-16 which was causing the issue. Changing the encoding to UTF-8 resolved the issue.


----------

